# Τα ποδάρια σε εκφράσεις και παροιμίες



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Γιά βάλτε κάνα χεράκι (ή και ποδαράκι), εσείς οι... παροιμιώδεις τύποι, να καταλάβω τι γίνεται, γιατί έχω μπλέξει τα μπούτια μου με τα *ποδάρια* των παροιμιών.

Καταλαβαίνω την παροιμία που λέει «Όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό, έχει ποδάρια» και τη λέω κάθε φορά που ξεχνάω κάτι και γυρνάω πίσω να το πάρω.

Λέω και την παροιμία «Ο διάβολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια» όταν εννοώ ότι το κακό μπορεί να σε βρει από πολλές μεριές, με πολλούς τρόπους. 

Καταλαβαίνω και την άλλη, που λέει «Έσπασε ο διάολος το ποδάρι του» για κάτι αναπάντεχο που συμβαίνει. (Έχει όνομα το σχήμα, που λέμε ότι ο διάολος έσπασε το ποδάρι του ενώ έχει πολλά ποδάρια;)

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί λέμε ότι «Το ψέμα έχει κοντά ποδάρια». Είπε και η κυρία Βάσω Παπανδρέου «Αυτό που κάνετε με το μεσοπρόθεσμο έχει κοντά ποδάρια», μπαίνω σ' ένα μπλογκ και διαβάζω «Η απάτη όμως έχει κοντά ποδάρια». Και τι μ' αυτό, παιδιά; Και ο Τουλούζ-Λοτρέκ είχε κοντά ποδάρια. Πώς βγήκε αυτή η έκφραση και τι σημαίνει;

Και άμα σας περισσεύει και κανένα αγγλικό, ό,τι προαιρείστε.

Όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό, έχει ποδάρια.
Ο διάβολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια.
Έσπασε ο διάολος το ποδάρι του.
Το ψέμα έχει κοντά ποδάρια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

Δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ αυτήν με το κοντοπόδαρο ψέμα, αλλά την έχω ακούσει με τη σημασία ότι το ψέμα δεν θα πάει μακριά, σύντομα θα αποκαλυφτεί, όπως ο κοντοπόδαρος: όσο γρήγορα και να τρέξει, μεγάλη απόσταση δεν θα διανύσει λόγω μικρού διασκελισμού. 
Για αγγλικά αργότερα, να ζυγιάσω πρώτα το έλλειμμα και το πλεόνασμα, να δω τι θα περισσέψει. 

Προσθήκη: lies won't get you (very) far.

I don't believe you - Ringo Starr





Tellin' lies won't get you far / I learned that in my youth / I'm givin' you just one more chance / And all I want from you is truth


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

Βρίσκω κάμποσες ιστοσελίδες με το "lies have short legs" και αποδόσεις του σε άλλες γλώσσες. Σε κάποιες την παρουσιάζουν σαν αγγλική παροιμία, σε άλλες γερμανική (Lügen haben kurze Beine), ιταλική (le bugie hanno le gambe corte), ισπανική (la mentira tiene cortas las piernas), ρωσική, μέχρι και πορτογαλική (A mentira tem perna curta), αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να το σκαλίσω όπως πρέπει.

Παρόμοια συζήτηση εδώ και παραπλήσιες παροιμίες σε αρκετές γλώσσες στο Concise dictionary of European proverbs του Emanuel Straus.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2011)

Για το *Lügen haben kurze Beine* το dict.cc προτείνει τις εξής παροιμιώδεις αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά (τις περισσότερες από τις οποίες δεν τις έχω ξανακούσει):

A lie has no feet.
A lie has no legs.
A lie never lives to be old.
Lies don't travel far.
Lies have short legs.

Κι εγώ την καταλαβαίνω την παροιμία με τον ίδιον τρόπο: Τα ψέματα δεν φτάνουν μακριά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Ιδού μια συλλογή. Στα αγγλικά το ψέμα καταφέρνει και πάει μακριά. 

*Eng:* a lie can go round the world and back again while the truth is lacing up its boots
a lie has no legs and cannot stand, but it has broad wings and flies far
a lie has no legs but scandal has wings
a lie never lives to be old
lies and Latin go round the world
lies have short legs
*Ger:* Betrug und List haben kurze Flügel
Lügen haben kurze Beine
*Lat:* nullum mendacium veterascit
*Fr:* le menteur ne va pas loin
les mensonges ont les jambes courtes
on attrape plus vite un menteur qu’un voleur
*Sp:* la mentira no tiene pies
la mentira presto es vencida
la mentira tiene cortas las piemas
*Port:* a corda da mentira é muito curta
*It:* le bugie hanno le gambe corte​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2011)

Και μερικά ποδάρια ακόμη (από τις βικιπαροιμίες, με όλες τις σχετικές επιφυλάξεις):

*Ο κουτσός με το 'να πόδι δίνει μια και πάει στην Πόλη* --[δεν την ξέρω και δεν την καταλαβαίνω· εννοεί άραγε ότι όταν είναι τόσο σπουδαίος ο στόχος που ξεπερνάς κάθε εμπόδιο;]
*Τον καβαλλάρη μην τον λυπάσαι που κρέμονται τα ποδάρια του* --[ούτε αυτήν έχω ξανακούσει, αλλά είναι προφανής]
*Άπλωνε το πόδι σου, κατά το πάπλωμα σου* --[είναι παροιμία;]

και την παραλλαγή:
*Αν δεν βρέξεις πόδι δεν τρως μπαρμπούνι*


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2011)

Τώρα, έχουμε μπερδέψει παροιμίες και παροιμιώδεις φράσεις/εκφράσεις, διότι το "το ψέμα έχει κοντά ποδάρια" είναι παροιμία (ή ρητό) ενώ το "έσπασε ο διάβολος το ποδάρι του" είναι έκφραση.

Τέλος πάντων, οι εκφράσεις με πόδι/ποδάρι είναι άπειρες:

* με το ένα πόδι στο λάκκο
* δεν έμεινε ούτε ποδάρι (επί παντελούς απώλειας)
* σήκωσε τον κόσμο στο πόδι
* του έβαλε τα δυο πόδια σε ένα παπούτσι
* πήρε πόδι
* πάτησε πόδι
* τρώγονται σαν χοιρινά ποδάρια
κτλ. κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2011)

Ο κακομοίρης δεν έβαλα και τα _πόδια_ για να μην είναι πολλά να μεταφράσουμε. Τώρα... τρεχάτε, ποδαράκια μου. 

Για το άλλο θέμα, εύκολα μπαίνει κάτι παραπάνω στον τίτλο. Δεν χρειάζεται καν καλαπόδι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2011)

Με το πόδι-ποδάρι δεν υπάρχει αποκλειστικότητα. Θέλω να πω, άλλοι λένε μια παροιμία με "πόδι" κι άλλοι με "ποδάρι". Εγώ π.χ. λέω "όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό έχει πόδια". Γενικά βέβαια, τα πόδια πλειοψηφούν.

Κι ένα ποδαράκι: Κάθε αρνάκι από το ποδαράκι του. (κρέμεται). Ο καθένας κατά τις πράξεις του.


----------

